# Where can I buy Koss PortaPro headphones?



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

I tired amazon, but the headphones can't be shipped to my address:

2711 Seaview Road
Victoria, BC, Canada

This must mean that they won't ship to Canada, perioid.

Anyone know where else I can get my hands on these?

(I've tried compusmart, absound, futureshop, and london drugs)

INFO


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Have you tried Koss


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

"On-Line orders can only be placed using a U.S.A. Address"

Thats what happens when I'm making my way through the checkout at Koss.com


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Yokay, 
I know that this store ships to Canada:
Etronics in NYC 
Price: $48.10 CAN$
Use International checkout.....
(click, whiz, clank,...clear customs....blah,blahblah...)
Which works out to a whopping $90 Canadian


----------

